# Looking for 2-3 guys Saturday 6-29-Port Aransas



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

Weather is looking good for Port A this Saturday right now (Monday). Looking for two guys that like to billfish. I run a 29' Blackfin sportfisher. Looking to go 60-80 miles. Diesel is usually around $200.00 bucks a man. I got the food. You get the drinks. I got the bait. I'm 28 years old and looking for some guys that have a passion for this kind of fishing. Probably won't bottom fish. I'm driving from San Antonio Friday night. Hitch a ride with me if you like if you live here or further up north. We'll be back to the dock Saturday evening around sundown. If you've got references from other fisherman on here that's good. Please PM me if you would like to go.


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

My boat is full for this weekend. Thanks 2cool.


----------

